# Bezel for a Monster Ice 2nd Gen



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

*Bezel for a Monster Ice 2nd Gen*


View Advert


Hi all

does somebody have spare bezel or case for one of these by chance or not using it

plse could let me know

*
Seiko Monster Ice 2nd Gen 4r36-02t0
*

cheers

sulie




*Advertiser*

Sulie



*Date*

23/01/20



*Price or Trade Value*

£40.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

